# Official Bowhunting Contest Kill Thread



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Post your pics of game animals for the contest here. post your team name as well so your points can go to your team. The team standings will be posted periodically.
Let the hunting begin


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Award no points without pictures. It will only get out of hand if there isnt a picture.. that way its only fair. Sound good?


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

sounds good to me.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Award no points without pictures. It will only get out of hand if there isnt a picture.. that way its only fair. Sound good?


:set1_signs009:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

bump, to put this thread at the top.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'll get the pics later( have to get my camera out of my hunting pack) but I got a squirrel for team hoyt 2. got a rabbit two but no pics before it was skinned and in the freezer.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

WoooH KIll one for Mathews 2
i drew back on a cuovvy of birds at 25 and one flew behind the tree in front of me and i leaned around the tree and smoked him at 4 yds


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i missed a doe today


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

way to go [email protected] MATHEWS 2 IS ON THE BOARD FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

This is off topic, but I gotta get some new arrows here soon. I'm torn between FMJ's or flatliners. what would you get


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Got a raccoon this weekend for mathews #2, I have a picture of the red arrow from him but i don't have a picture of the **** since once i shot it was right before dark and he ran about 15 feet into some thicket and my arrow passed-through him and the blood that came out of him was like taking a jug of blood and pouring it on the ground, anyway when we were crawling in there for the **** we heard him hissing and he was barely alive still because once i shot i got down out of my stand and went to go get him since it was dark then. Trust me guys i'm not lying to ya, i have proof that i killed him because i have a pic of the red arrow and like i said, the only reason I don't have a pic of him was because when we were crawling through breyers to get him, he was hissing and was about 2 die so we didn't go and get him because he might of had rabies. Please let this one count for team mathews#2. here's the pic of the red arrow.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

that puts us a 40pts or 50 i cant remember


----------



## doublemiss (Jul 24, 2009)

here is my doe for team bowtech. would that make us in the leed. smoked her this morning. 25 yards. the old guardian did her job.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

darnit we were only in the lead for 4 hours


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like I need to go clean up the small game population to put team Hoyt 1 on the board.:tongue:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> This is off topic, but I gotta get some new arrows here soon. I'm torn between FMJ's or flatliners. what would you get


I would get fmj's since speed isn't everything and the fmj's have tremendous strength and punch. i shoot the regular n-fused axis arrows and they are incredibly strong and have a lot of punch. the flatlines i heard are not so durable and if you shoot past 30 yards in my opinion you don't need to use flatlines because you will lose kinetic energy much faster than a heavier arrow and light weight arrows are louder since the fact that they are light.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> darnit we were only in the lead for 4 hours


I think i'm going to buy some muzzy small game heads or something so i can demolish any small animal i see and hopefully i will get a deer for team mathews#2 and i definitely will once i go to ohio @ the end of this month.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Looks like I need to go clean up the small game population to put team Hoyt 1 on the board.:tongue:


Right on. same here


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3869&pictureid=30806

50 pts for team 6/other


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I went with fmj's. they are heavy but they shoot great.

Doublemiss, congrats on the doe


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I think i'm going to buy some muzzy small game heads or something so i can demolish any small animal i see and hopefully i will get a deer for team mathews#2 and i definitely will once i go to ohio @ the end of this month.


those muzzys are cool but we cant get them around here you have to put them on order at the bow shop 
and there a little pricy compared to all the stuff laying around at my house from the year my dad won southeast iowa bowhunter of the year


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> those muzzys are cool but we cant get them around here you have to put them on order at the bow shop
> and there a little pricy compared to all the stuff laying around at my house from the year my dad won southeast iowa bowhunter of the year


They are cheaper than the g5 small game heads and i may just buy some grasshoppers for my broadheads because muzzy sells just the springs so you can put them behind your broadhead so they don't bury into the ground.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

BowBoy78 said:


> those muzzys are cool but we cant get them around here you have to put them on order at the bow shop
> and there a little pricy compared to all the stuff laying around at my house from the year my dad won southeast iowa bowhunter of the year


Bass pro my friend..


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ok you all can say what you want about broadheads but i had some old rocket expandibles and i just shot one through a rabbit and he drug thearrow 20 yrds and it fell out and i watched him run accrost a 6 acre field and never stoped untll he disapeared into the bushes


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> They are cheaper than the g5 small game heads and i may just buy some grasshoppers for my broadheads because muzzy sells just the springs so you can put them behind your broadhead so they don't bury into the ground.


we have a ton of those springs laying arround along with just blunt points like these


----------



## doublemiss (Jul 24, 2009)

does anybody no the official score??


----------



## hoythunterMI (Sep 24, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I would get fmj's since speed isn't everything and the fmj's have tremendous strength and punch. i shoot the regular n-fused axis arrows and they are incredibly strong and have a lot of punch. the flatlines i heard are not so durable and if you shoot past 30 yards in my opinion you don't need to use flatlines because you will lose kinetic energy much faster than a heavier arrow and light weight arrows are louder since the fact that they are light.


Well im shooting the flatlines and i'm loving them. They are super fast and durable. Your not going to lose kinetic energy shooting lighter arrows. You're actually gaining it. Lighter arrows = faster speeds and more arrow velocity. The eqaution for kinetic energy is *ke=(1/2)mv^2*. (m being mass and v being velocity) Since velocity is squared it will go a lot farther than the mass. Anyways i would go with the flatlines.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

but light arrows loose momentum. I don't think that flatliners are gonna beat 80ft/lbs of KE out of my bow


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here is the squirrel I got. 



I also killed my AM for a week or two, does that count?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

doublemiss said:


> does anybody no the official score??


+1, I wanna know too. Because when deer season opens saturday mathews 1 is gonna be wayy ahead of everybody else  (just kidding)


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

xforce
ive got an idea if you dont know how to post the scores if you want me to post the scores


----------



## hoythunterMI (Sep 24, 2009)

N7709K said:


> but light arrows loose momentum. I don't think that flatliners are gonna beat 80ft/lbs of KE out of my bow


So do heavy arrows because they lose speed.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hoythunterMI said:


> So do heavy arrows because they lose speed.


For KE you need a balance of both speed and arrow weight. Once an arrow reaches the top of its arc, it starts to speed up. The more weight behind the arrow, the faster it will drop because gravity acts upon it faster. A lighter arrow will have less of an arc in its trajectory due to the higher speed, but it doesn't carry as much weight behind it. For the distance that I shoot to, there isn't a benefit to the lack of momentum of the lighter arrows.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hoythunterMI said:


> Well im shooting the flatlines and i'm loving them. They are super fast and durable. Your not going to lose kinetic energy shooting lighter arrows. You're actually gaining it. Lighter arrows = faster speeds and more arrow velocity. The eqaution for kinetic energy is *ke=(1/2)mv^2*. (m being mass and v being velocity) Since velocity is squared it will go a lot farther than the mass. Anyways i would go with the flatlines.


Sure, but the one disavantage of a lighter arrow is in fact that you will lose kinetic energy faster than a heavier arrow, if you shoot a 360-400 grain arrow @ 40 yards and then shoot a 300-320 grain arrow @ 40 yards, most likely the heavier arrow is going to be in the target deeper.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

BowBoy78 said:


> xforce
> ive got an idea if you dont know how to post the scores if you want me to post the scores


Feel free to post up the scores, I can do it but I've been hunting and working on my car for the last week.


----------



## hoythunterMI (Sep 24, 2009)

N7709K said:


> For KE you need a balance of both speed and arrow weight. Once an arrow reaches the top of its arc, it starts to speed up. The more weight behind the arrow, the faster it will drop because gravity acts upon it faster. A lighter arrow will have less of an arc in its trajectory due to the higher speed, but it doesn't carry as much weight behind it. For the distance that I shoot to, there isn't a benefit to the lack of momentum of the lighter arrows.


Ok i see what your saying. :thumbs_up Good luck hunting this year


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Dose any body know if chipmunks count for points?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

I dont know but if you could hit one and then find the rest of him after you shot him i would give ya the points


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

N7709K said:


> here is the squirrel I got.
> 
> 
> 
> I also killed my AM for a week or two, does that count?


Howd you screw up your AM?


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

Since the file wont load correctly on the attachment thing ill jus give a URL

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures\Kodak Pictures\connor bow\102_0829.jpg

MARK UP ONE FOR TEAM #6!!!!!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I got a doe today on my opener. There are pictures on my camera, but the files are too big to upload to AT. Does anybody have something on their computer they can make the files smaller and post them if I email the pics to you?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> I got a doe today on my opener. There are pictures on my camera, but the files are too big to upload to AT. Does anybody have something on their computer they can make the files smaller and post them if I email the pics to you?


Actually, I have the pics on my facebook so I can give a link to that..

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=116587&id=670423665&l=12d5d2c281


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wooooo
found that rabit that i shot two days ago down by the creek he was a little wet though it rained here
but the website wont let me put the pics up
i will try tomorrow


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

here they are
He was a wet wabbit


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

BowBoy78 said:


> here they are
> He was a wet wabbit


Ive been tryin to get out and get a doe for my team.. but unfortunately I have had a major case of ALL MY STANDS GETTING STOLEN!

I put out 3 last weekend.. went out yesterday to get my mom set up on the stand... and that was gone... told her to stay put and went to look at the other 2... gone too... Horrible luck this season!!

But congrats on the rabbit


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

countryboy173 said:


> Actually, I have the pics on my facebook so I can give a link to that..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=116587&id=670423665&l=12d5d2c281


Woo! Nice! Mathews 1 is finally on the board with 75! 

Nice job man!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Woo! Nice! Mathews 1 is finally on the board with 75!
> 
> Nice job man!


Thanks! and sorry to hear about the stands, that sucks


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

bowboy78 said:


> here they are
> he was a wet wabbit


is he missing a leg or two???


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Shoulda had some more points for Mathews 1. I had a beautiful 8 point at 20 yards broadside easy shot, and i wasnt thinking straight drew back and put my 30 yard pin on him :doh: Oh well, its only the second day of season and i already have a doe down. I'll definately be going after him the rest of the season though


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> is he missing a leg or two???


no 
we were building fence accrost the creek and i just happend to find him with a unique 3 blade cut right through the boiler room 
supprised he ran that far


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ive been tryin to get out and get a doe for my team.. but unfortunately I have had a major case of ALL MY STANDS GETTING STOLEN!
> 
> I put out 3 last weekend.. went out yesterday to get my mom set up on the stand... and that was gone... told her to stay put and went to look at the other 2... gone too... Horrible luck this season!!
> 
> But congrats on the rabbit


thats horible :thumbs_do
now why would somebody do that 
hope you guys catch them:set1_punch:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

BowBoy78 said:


> thats horible :thumbs_do
> now why would somebody do that
> hope you guys catch them:set1_punch:


Probably wont catch them... 

I've lost 3 hang on stands (brand new) and 3 20' climbin sticks...

Stands were 100 a piece..

Climbin sticks were 50 a piece...

$450 gone so far this season... I'm gunna do some baiting...

Private land that no one else should be on... Hang a stand.. and set trail cams up everywhere.. but brushed in good and sit out there the next couple days and watch the stands... 

Whoever it is.. and i are going to have a little chat when catch them.. and I've talked to the deputy sheriff and he told me to give him a call when he is in the act (its the sheriffs property) and he will take him in for me for stolen property, which gives him probable cause that he stole my other stands.. which then allows him to search his place for my other stands...

We'll see what we can do...




Also,

Whoever it is.. will never get to experience the thrill of hunting anymore... because those priviledges will be gone..


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't shoot does here down in Florida since our hunting lease doesn't have very many does and also we have a 4 points on one side rule for bucks which i like. Two weekends from now i will be going to Ohio and if not i will be going to Georgia to decrease the doe and maybe big buck population. i was going to get 1 G5 small game head and i decided not to and to go ahead and buy a pack of Bloodrunners to see how good they do on big game.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

i have a suggestion. each team has their own kill threads so its easier to tallie the points


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

Heres the pic... I finally got it to work!!!

Now heres the proof for TEAM 6!!!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

gray squirrel
fast little things


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

pheonix34hunter said:


> i have a suggestion. each team has their own kill threads so its easier to tallie the points


i tried to get everything set up for that and got no help
the mods wont respond


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> i tried to get everything set up for that and got no help
> the mods wont respond


pm the mods, they are busy and don't see every thread


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> i tried to get everything set up for that and got no help
> the mods wont respond


You want one person from each team to set their own one up, and have that person be responsible for keeping track for their team. Everything be the same with pictures and such, but that way you dont have to try and do ALL the points.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> You want one person from each team to set their own one up, and have that person be responsible for keeping track for their team. Everything be the same with pictures and such, but that way you dont have to try and do ALL the points.


thanks for the help but i wanted a sticky 
i think that is a great idea 
one person from each team can be "Captian" and they can post the scores on there own thread
and i could post standings of each team


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> thanks for the help but i wanted a sticky
> i think that is a great idea
> one person from each team can be "Captian" and they can post the scores on there own thread
> and i could post standings of each team


Yeah, that would work well.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

i could be captain for team 6


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

Rack up 125 points for mathews 2!!!!were gonna win so everyone else should give up now...lol  good luck to everyone else :darkbeer:
i accidentaly put the pics on the team thread so u can look at them on there sorry:embara:
Kurt


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

*Team Hoyt 1 scores!*

Mark up one for Team Hoyt 1! 10 yard shot using muzzy SGX's. I think he'll make Pope and Young?


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

*Mark up another!*

Just whacked another bird so i geuss another 20 points for hoyt 1! THE one on the left is teh same bird in the post above. I just got the one on the right. I shot him and he fell into an elk track. And a cat tried to eat him. Anyway here they are.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

nice!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tried to shoot a little doe
had a maby 135 buck chasing 8 does
he split off with the two big does leaving the rest of them dayzed
drew back and she steped out behind a tree at 4yds uphill from me about eye level 
i tried to sneak one in front of the shoulder because all she would give me was a quartered to me shot. too far forward and hit something hard. 
Completely bent over one of the blades on my muzzy
Never found her
here is my muzzy


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

this is the doe i shot on 10/30/06 at app 6:20 pm. sorry about the quality, we had to take the pic that night because we had to skin her that night, because we hunted the next morning. this goes to MATHEWS 2!!!!!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mathews 2 is cleanin it up
i had a little 6 point at the same spot that that little doe was
i got halfway drew back and he caught me 
ah well im going tonight


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> we have a ton of those springs laying arround along with just blunt points like these


where can you buy those at?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

iam not sure but my local dealer has the blunt tips and what they call Grasshoppers
like these
they weigh 25 grains and are just add on's 
I put a 75 grain field point in front and they are hard on squirrell
the blunt or the field point whatever you prefer


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats to those of you that have scored on something.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

yea!!! 175 more points for team 9, i shot two does and a squirrel, will post pics tomorrow, yea!!!


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Keep rackin em up for Team 9! Got this spike in September! haha 

As I mention before, I also have a bull elk hunt next Friday... expect some major points to generate from that.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Man, I guess I really need to arrow a deer or somehting this next weekend since we're not going this weekend since the full moon turns our deer nocturnal and we are in charge of our church's men's prayer breakfast this saturday. Oh well, if it's God's will for me not 2 shoot one this weekend than so be it.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

is anyone keepin the official scores? haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i'm pretty sure next weekend i'm going to Georgia for a few days to hunt so when i go up there if it's brown put it down, except for fawns and young bucks but other than that i will shoot @ any other deer up there in my range.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Hopefully I'll rack up some points for team PSE. The deer haven't been giving me shots so I'm going to shoot some squirrels so the omen can eat. I just set up a stand where the deer have been moving through as well and the turkeys are in the area now too, so hopefully I'll have some good shot opportunities.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

130 points for team 6!!!! got him the night before gun season, full story and pic in first buck thread


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I could have shot a nice hog last weekend but I was at a different hunting spot and my dad went there and shot it. I'm heading up to my hunting camp this afternoon and will hunt this evening, tomorrow morning, go home and have thanksgiving, come back up to hunt thursday evening, and the morning and evening hunts of friday and saturday. I hope to shoot a couple of bucks that we know of, one of the is a 3x1 that is an older buck that isn't growing anymore points or anything so our club president allowed us to shoot that buck so hopefully I will get him, he's not small but has 2 main beams but one of them has no points on it so it would basically be a management buck. plus we have a pretty nice 7 point at another spot but he isn't showing up as much as the other buck.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i shot this bird at 33 yds. the practice g5 cut him literally in half. so add this on 2 bowtech team2.


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry ive been a little late with these!!! They are kinda old but are all bow kills on different days

one of them is a pope and young fox squrriel!!! 

Racking up 75 points for team 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Some points for Team PSE


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

yall are just killin them little animals lol yall are doin good lol!


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

here is my buck 130 points for team six


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3869&pictureid=33805


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Shot a doe yesterday evening but it was with my muzzleloader so it doesn't count, sorry team mathews 2 saturday morning was the first time I had taken a gun with me to hunt with out in the woods since the beginning of deer season and I never had an opportunity to shoot one with my bow but the week after Christmas I'm going to Georgia to bowhunt for some more deer. I also experienced my first winter snow ever and got to hunt in it. Well, here's the pic of the doe that I shot with the muzzleoader that didn't count but it was still awesome because I seen her run about 40-50 yards and stop, then fall over. We estimated the probably easily weighs 200# and it's my 4th deer ever so here she is.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is my deer from October...go team 8


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Contest over.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Contest over.


Over? i still have 'till the end of January 'till my hunting season's over for deer.


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

*deer*









killed this couple of weeks ago


----------

